
WeWork plans to lay off 4k staff - spking
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wework-layoffs/wework-plans-to-lay-off-4000-staff-ft-idUSKBN1X22F0
======
piinbinary
How many total staff do they have?

~~~
spking
~15K
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeWork](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeWork))

